# מילים חדשות שנוצרו בעברית



## bat777

שלום לכולם,
אני מבקשת את עזרת הפורום במציאת מילים חדשות שנכנסו לעברית בשנים האחרונות ("השנים האחרונות" זה מושג גמיש מבחינתי. יכול להיות גם 20 שנה).
אני לא מתכוונת למילים שנשאלו משפות אחרות, אלא לכאלה שממש נוצרו בתוך מערכת השפה העברית.
למען הדיוק, אני מתעניינת בעיקר בפעלים, כאשר יש שתי דרכים בהן יכולים פעלים להכנס לעברית: 1. שורש פעלי קיים אשר החלו להשתמש בו בבניין חדש. 2. שורש חדש שנכנס לשפה, בין אם הוא נוצר משם עצם או תואר, בין אם ממילה שאולה משפה זרה. למשל הפועל "לנרמל"- להפוך לנורמלי.

מובן שרוב המילים מהסוג הזה יהיו מטבען "לא-תקניות" בשפה, אך דווקא האזור הזה, בו השפה מתחדשת ומתפתחת, הוא זה שמעניין אותי.

בנוסף, אשמח לשמוע את דעתכם המלומדת על השורש (או מה שזה לא יהיה) החדש: התפֻעל, כמו במילה "התפֻטר" שמשמעותה "הוא כאילו התפטר, אך למעשה הוא פוטר".

רוב תודות!


----------



## tFighterPilot

סימס (שלח מיסרון), דיבג (חיפש באגים), פינצ'ר (גרם לפנצ'ר)... יש הרבה דוגמאות, רובן, משום מה, בבניין פיעל.


----------



## origumi

קודם כל - אני חושד שהמנהלים ינעלו את האשכול, נראה לי שהם לא אוהבים דיונים פתוחים אלא רק תרגומי פינצטה.

עד אז - אם גם סלנג שייך לשאלה, אפשר לחשוב על מתחלע = נוהג באלימות מופרזת ("מתחלעים עליו במכות"), מתחרע = נוהג כאחוז בולמוס ("התחרעתי על עוגה ושני קרמבואים"), מתעווז = עושה צחוק ממישהו ("שוקרון חשב יתעווז עלי, הבאתי לו ראסיה בפרצוף").


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

מה עם לקמפל(קוד תוכנה), ולהפהפ(לשלוח הודעה פרטית)?1​


----------



## tFighterPilot

פעם ראשונה שאני נתקל במלה להפהפ, המצאת אותה כרגע?


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

tfighterpilot said:


> פעם ראשונה שאני נתקל במלה להפהפ, המצאת אותה כרגע?



לא, לא המצאתי. סביר להניח שלא באמת *תשמע *אותה אלא תראה אותה בפורומים כאלה ואחרים. ה"פ = pm, למקרה שתהית. ​


----------



## tFighterPilot

דווקא לא תהיתי. וכשאמרתי שלא שמעתי התכוונתי לא ראיתי בפורומים. אם אני לא מכיר מילה מסויימת שאמורה להיות בשימוש באינטרנט, כנראה המילה הזאת לא קיימת.


----------



## origumi

Carrot Ironfoundersson said:


> להפהפ


זו דוגמא למה שניתן לכנות "עגה מקומית", מילה שמייחדת קבוצה קטנה כגון יחידה צבאית, או מחזור אחד באוניברסיטה, או קיבוץ. "להפהפ" צמחה לפני כמה שנים (שלוש-ארבע אני חושב, אולי יותר) בפורומים של אוניברסיטת באר שבע ואינה מוכרת כמעט במקומות אחרים. מילה כזו יכולה לפרוש כנפיים ולקבל מודעות ארצית, אבל סביר יותר (סטטיסטית) שתדעך כאשר החיילים או הסטודנטים יסיימו לרצות את עונשם ויחזרו לעברית תקנית.


----------



## tFighterPilot

origumi said:


> זו דוגמא למה שניתן לכנות "עגה מקומית", מילה שמייחדת קבוצה קטנה כגון יחידה צבאית, או מחזור אחד באוניברסיטה, או קיבוץ. "להפהפ" צמחה לפני כמה שנים (שלוש-ארבע אני חושב, אולי יותר) בפורומים של אוניברסיטת באר שבע ואינה מוכרת כמעט במקומות אחרים. מילה כזו יכולה לפרוש כנפיים ולקבל מודעות ארצית, אבל סביר יותר (סטטיסטית) שתדעך כאשר החיילים או הסטודנטים יסיימו לרצות את עונשם ויחזרו לעברית תקנית.


זה מסביר הכל. אני לומד באוניברסיטת תל אביב. סיבה אחת למה המילה הזאת לא תפסה היא שהיא לא נשמעת טוב. מעניין גם שלא נוצר אף פועל לשליחת מייל.


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

origumi said:


> זו דוגמא למה שניתן לכנות "עגה מקומית", מילה שמייחדת קבוצה קטנה כגון יחידה צבאית, או מחזור אחד באוניברסיטה, או קיבוץ. "להפהפ" צמחה לפני כמה שנים (שלוש-ארבע אני חושב, אולי יותר) בפורומים של אוניברסיטת באר שבע ואינה מוכרת כמעט במקומות אחרים. מילה כזו יכולה לפרוש כנפיים ולקבל מודעות ארצית, אבל סביר יותר (סטטיסטית) שתדעך כאשר החיילים או הסטודנטים יסיימו לרצות את עונשם ויחזרו לעברית תקנית.



מעניין... לא ידעתי שהיא עד כדי כך מקומית(למרות שהמחשבה הראשונה שלי באמת הייתה על הפורומים של בן-גוריון)  ואגב אני ממש לא מת עליה. 

ובאותה נשימה נזכרתי בעוד שתיים: לגגל ולצ'טט. שתיהן נמצאות בשימוש יותר גלובלי ואי אפשר להכחיש את קיומן.​


----------



## ks20495

יש גם לטקבק, לפסבק, למחשב וכנראה עשרות פעלים חדשים שהומצאו משום שנוצר צורך להביע מושגים שנכנסו לחברה רק בעידן הדיגיטלי



> סימס (שלח מיסרון), דיבג (חיפש באגים), פינצ'ר (גרם לפנצ'ר)... יש הרבה דוגמאות, רובן, משום מה, בבניין פיעל.



 זה לא סתם "משום מה". _כמעט _כל הפעלים החדשים שנכנסים לשפה העברית כיום הם בבניינים כבדים. והדוגמאות היחידות שיוצאות מכלל זה הן מקרים של שאילת פעלים שבהם קיימת עדיפות לשמור על ההגייה המקורית, למשל בפועל "להשפריץ". השימוש הכמעט הבלעדי בבניינים הכבדים נובע, חלקית, מכך שבניינים אלה הם הנוחים ביותר להכנסת שורשים מרובעים. ומשום שפעלים חדשים רבים מקורם במילים לועזיות שאינן מוגבלות על-ידי נורמת השורש בן שלושת העיצורים, קורה ששורשי הפעלים האלה נוטים להיות בעלי ארבעה עיצורים. אני מקווה שזה היה ברור מה שכתבתי​


----------



## tFighterPilot

דווקא הרבה מהפעלים החדשים הם בעלי שורש משולש (גגל, צ'טט, דבג, סמס) ובכל זאת מותאמים לבניין פיעל. אגב אורחא, קיימים פעלים עבריים בעלי שורשים מרובעים, למרות שאולי הם כולם צמחו משורש אחר דרך מילה כלשהי (לדוגמא נדנד - נדנדה - נד, ערבב - ? - ערב)


----------



## شيري

לגבי פעלים חדשים (יחסית) שנוצרו משורשים קיימים (ולא משאילה), אני תוהה אם המילים תעדף, תמחר וכד' הן יחסית חדשות (בעיקר תעדף). מה לגבי שפצר ושדרג?
 אני לא בטוחה עד כמה הן חדשות או אבל הן נראות לי משני העשורים האחרונים.


----------



## tFighterPilot

שיפצור זה ראשי תיבות של "שיפוץ ושיפור". מכיוון שבצה"ל נוצרים המון ראשי תיבות, טבעי שחלקם יהפכו לפעלים. דוגמא נוספת לכך היא "התעפץ". שאר הפעלים שהזכרת עברו את אותו התהליך כמו אלה שהזכרתי. שורש מקורי - מילה הנגזרת ממנו - שורש אחר (ברוב המקרים מרובע)


----------



## Maayan

אפשר גם: לשלטט שהחליפה את לזפזפ.


----------



## tFighterPilot

Maayan said:


> אפשר גם: לשלטט שהחליפה את לזפזפ.



איפה החליפה? בחיים לא שמעתי את המילה הזאת


----------



## Maayan

tFighterPilot said:


> איפה החליפה? בחיים לא שמעתי את המילה הזאת



כבר מזמן שלא שמעתי את לזפזפ.. עברנו (אני וסביבתי הקרובה) עברנו ללשלטט, כנראה בהשפעת התקשורת: בפרסומות, בתכניות טלוויזיה - בחמש שנים האחרונות לפחות, תמיד משתמשים בלשלטט.


----------



## tFighterPilot

טוב, אני מניח שהעובדה שבקושי ראיתי טלוויזיה בשנים האחרונות קשורה לעובדה שבחיים לא שמעתי את המילה הזאת.


----------

